

Isabella – a voice-computing assistant built in Ruby - MrBra
http://www.rubyflow.com/p/mq1pmi-voice-computing-in-ruby

======
sohooo
Looks interesting. DIY voice recognition still seems to be in its infancy tho.
I guess this is another problem to be solved with mass data.

Jasper [http://jasperproject.github.io](http://jasperproject.github.io) looks
like another contender in this area.

